# Any pitfalls with this material?



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Designer needs a material installed.
I've not installed from this manufacturer before.
Any tips or experience guys?

http://www.mdcwall.com/home/products/details?sku=MDW8031


I've never used Durabond D-740 water based. What should I expect it to do?
Installation instructions: 

http://images.mdcwall.com/i/files/Dimension_Walls_Install.pdf

Any insights appreciated, hopefully before tomorrow.


:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds scary to me, using cove base adhesive as a paste:blink:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Good Luck! I'm looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Sounds scary to me, using cove base adhesive as a paste:blink:


 
It's cove base adhesive?
Is that why they say use a Wooster textured paint roller?
Would a trowel work?





Gwarel said:


> Good Luck! I'm looking forward to hearing about it.


 If I beg out of it you may not hear anything but my sigh of relief. I hate to turn it down, it's for a designer I haven't heard from for a while. Of course maybe it's because she hasn't been selling WP.
Plus I just hate saying no when it's a new experience.



:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.centraldi.com/Adhesive Data Sheets/D740 Data.pdf


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like a nightmare to me.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you Chris.




ProWallGuy said:


> Looks like a nightmare to me.


 Found out a fellow installer has some experience. It'll be expensive but if they bite I'll post pics.



:cowboy:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I am just finishing a job hanging what sounds to be the same thing , its called MirraFlex it is a thermoplastic with a protective peel away plastic. It also had the half inch lip for overlapping. I used trowel grade liquid nails with a 1/4" v notch trowel. Very simple stuff to hang. I did clamp my straight edge over the material when cutting (not real easy to cut). The other thing is when butting to walls or ceilings if there are humps or valleys on those surfaces, those need to be trimmed off on the table, its not like slapping paper or vinyl up and trimming the excess.

http://www.atilaminates.com/mirroflex/
I'll try and put a pic or two up.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I am no paperhanger but I wouldn't be too hesitant to hang 4x8 panels of anything that can be applied with an adhesive. The trim pieces probably make joints and corners a breeze as well.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

paintball head said:


> I am just finishing a job hanging what sounds to be the same thing , its called MirraFlex it is a thermoplastic with a protective peel away plastic. It also had the half inch lip for overlapping. I used trowel grade liquid nails with a 1/4" v notch trowel. Very simple stuff to hang. I did clamp my straight edge over the material when cutting (not real easy to cut). The other thing is when butting to walls or ceilings if there are humps or valleys on those surfaces, those need to be trimmed off on the table, its not like slapping paper or vinyl up and trimming the excess.
> 
> http://www.atilaminates.com/mirroflex/
> I'll try and put a pic or two up.


 I'd appreciate a picture or two from different angles if possible.
The websites tend to not be so helpful, they only show perfection.
I installed wallpaper after someone else had installed a pearlized material in the niche of the bathroom I hung. The seam wasn't something you'd put on the manufacturer's website.





straight_lines said:


> I am no paperhanger but I wouldn't be too hesitant to hang 4x8 panels of anything that can be applied with an adhesive. The trim pieces probably make joints and corners a breeze as well.


 This one could be a breeze, you kinda never know. I gave the price so now I wait til she contacts the tenant.


:cowboy:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried posting a pic from my smart phone but it failed, i think because to big of file size. I need to figure that out.

The seams don't turn out perfect,(but aren't bad) I think that's the nature of the product. The designer who specified the product on this project is happy with the job and she doesn't let too much go.
The manufacturer does offer small molding pieces for each edge but its optional.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

paintball head said:


> I tried posting a pic from my smart phone but it failed, i think because to big of file size. I need to figure that out.
> 
> The seams don't turn out perfect,(but aren't bad) I think that's the nature of the product. The designer who specified the product on this project is happy with the job and she doesn't let too much go.
> The manufacturer does offer small molding pieces for each edge but its optional.



That's what Photoshop is for.:whistling2:


:cowboy:


----------

